# Royal Blue Tiger shrimps for sale.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Geez too long a day at Octoberfish yesterday, I was totally zonked this am...put the wrong price down...

I am shutting down all shrimp tanks to concentrate on my Betta breeding, so I am offering these gorgeous dark blue Tigers to serious hobbyists.

They are extremely rare in the Industry and very hard to find!

I will sell them for what I paid for them. $25 each....price correction!

I will be out in the Markham/GTA area next weekend only, so this is a limited time offer.

I believe I have 10 of them, and can include any OEBTs that are also in this tank for a *one time package deal on all of them*.

Here is a pictures of the actual shrimp when they arrived.
Royal Blue Tigers. They can become very dark blue almost black, but will produce the royal blue color, unlike the OEBTs which produce both lighter and blue colored offspring.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Last chance to get any of these unique and hard to find shrimps.

They will be posted on Kijiji and if not sold within 1 week will be traded
to a local LFS for equipment, and they will sell them at a higher price.
thanks for looking.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

SOLD please close, thanks.


----------

